# MFA in Screenwriting: Chapman VS UCLA



## KatieG (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey guys. I'd love to hear some opinions on Chapman's program vs UCLA's program. After touring Chapman, I'm impressed by all the opportunity to have your work produced, which UCLA doesn't offer to the same degree, but I have a feeling UCLA's a higher caliber of writing...lots of pros and cons going into this decision, but I'd like to hear from other people as well. Thanks!


----------



## Lin (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm choosing between Chapman and Northwestern, also Screenwriting MFA, also kinda tough. Haven't received much help from others' suggestions, because everyone is talking about how personal writing is, and indeed it is. 

I guess UCLA and Chapman are pretty different when it comes to style. One perspective that I think helpful is to choose the place that has similar temperature with you, that way you would feel more comfortable there.

I heard that UCLA is more experimental? Don't know if that's true. While Chapman gives you chances to work on a production team, and I assume by looking at the curriculum, Chapman doesn't coach you much on the specifics of how to write a screenplay; but let you make progress through practices and discussions with your fellow students. That's a vague assumption.

After all, I think "what you need more" plays the essential role. And also follow your instinct.


----------

